# Looking for tarpon guide out of Carrabelle in June



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2013)

I understand all tarpon guides will be booked in June but I have a flexible schedule if anyone has a good contact for me.

Thanks!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I understand all tarpon guides will be booked in June but I have a flexible schedule if anyone has a good contact for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Contact Travis Huckeba. A late cancelation is how a buddy of mine got 4 days w him last year. He's tied in w a bunch of other guides down there and if anyone can get you on a boat it would be him. Dude worked his a<< off to put us on fish. Sorry that I don't have contact info for him.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

If you want to go just west to Apalachicola, look up Brett Martina or Chris Robinson


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

That's my stompin grounds!! Robinson Brothers out of Apalachicola came to mind or call Rocky Thickstun as he guides 2 months out of Lanark/Carrabelle and he has a website https://saltyflylouisiana.com/captain-rocky-thickstun/ 504-301-8657


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Now if only someone could figure out how to catch those monster Carrabelle mango snappas on fly that hang out just off-shore there. I'd be there tomorrow, throwin rocks at the poons as I head offshore and be all up in those mango's biness! Ha!


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Can't go wrong with any of those guys.....I will throw in Capt. Cody Moody as he's in the circle with them....and works hard on the platform !!! And Luke Spear in in the area also.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I have fished with Luke Spear and he is a very capable guide and fisherman. Not to mention he had one of the best teachers out there (Harry Spear)! Here's Luke's contact info: 850-688-3808


----------



## mgedge (Apr 3, 2014)

You can give Capt. Doug Henderson a try too. http://www.saltedflatsflyfishing.com/ He put me on my 1st tarpon last May.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

X2 on Doug Henderson and Travis Huckeba I have fished with both. Awesome guys/guides. Good luck.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I would recommend the Robinson Brothers. Then again, I am biased since I fished with Chris when I was in high school and he lived just down the street from me..


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Spent Saturday on the water with the wifey chasing trout and redfish and the Tarpon guides have officially invaded Carrabelle!! Talked to a few of this fisherman at the boat ramp Sat afternoon and they have not even seen a tarpon yet!! OUCH!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Spent Saturday on the water with the wifey chasing trout and redfish and the Tarpon guides have officially invaded Carrabelle!! Talked to a few of this fisherman at the boat ramp Sat afternoon and they have not even seen a tarpon yet!! OUCH!!


It's too early for them up there yet. Give it a month!


----------



## Jay Brimberry (Sep 1, 2015)

Backwater said:


> It's too early for them up there yet. Give it a month!


I was fishing just a little east of Carrabelle this past weekend and saw a couple of tarpon but I did not even think about them being there this early and only had my 8 and 9 wts with me. Did get into lots of specs, Spanish and a few reds though.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jay Brimberry said:


> I was fishing just a little east of Carrabelle this past weekend and saw a couple of tarpon but I did not even think about them being there this early and only had my 8 and 9 wts with me. Did get into lots of specs, Spanish and a few reds though.


Is it possible they are resident fish? I can't see the migration making it up that way any earlier than a month from now.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I understand all tarpon guides will be booked in June but I have a flexible schedule if anyone has a good contact for me.


June is still kinda early for that area...x1,000,000 for Brett Martina.

BRETT MARTINA (850) 323-0124


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Is it possible they are resident fish? I can't see the migration making it up that way any earlier than a month from now.


no resident fish up there. Those were my home waters growing up. Tarpon have started showing up there.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

floridascuba said:


> no resident fish up there. Those were my home waters growing up. Tarpon have started showing up there.


another example of climate change


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

MariettaMike said:


> another example of climate change


BS.....there have been early tarpon migrants through that area in May for years.....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

So Mr Hardhead ifsteve, the climate is not changing and fish migrations are not changing around the world. Climate and therefore migrations of all animals are changing and in today's world are changing exponentially. Including your favorite bird migrations. There are also a lot better casting fly rods than the ones you love. Technology even changes. Just say'in.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> BS.....there have been early tarpon migrants through that area in May for years.....


....and years ago the better time to fish Homosassa was in May, but not any more.

Surely you're not calling BS on climate change.

http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence/


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Gentlemen, gentlemen.... Now now... Don't get your feathers all ruffled up!  lol

I'm not expert either in climate changes, but I do know that weather can move tarpon earlier or later, not to mention other species. So that is possible. Mike is right in the fact that Homasassa is not the tarpon meka it once was and other places are becoming more identified as a tarpon destination. I mean, 15yrs ago, who knew you could go to Carabelle and catch tarpon on fly? Maybe some of the locals, but it wasn't well known. And now?

I can tell you that I was down in the mid Glades last month in spots where we should have been covered up with migrating poons and they hadn't shown up yet. I made phone calls down south (guides working Islamorada & Florida Bay) and I was told they we still down there and just starting to move northward. So they are on a little slower start this year. Climate perhaps. I'm sure! Climate due to global warming and all that conspiracy theory business? Who knows and at this point, I don't worry too much about that, only to say if I can figure out what changes they make due to whatever, then I'll try to hunt them down instead of worrying about How Russia and Nigeria are effecting our climate over here (a little exaggeration there).

Yes I'm concerned about what is happening with the Mosquito Lagoon thing and willing to sign a petition. But I can't let it consume me to a point where I'll sit and not do anything else, just go fish. Heck, we have our own share of environmental problems over here on the SW & west central Gulf coast that effect our fishing over here.

Anyways, back on topic! Bonecracker, ask Harry what he's heard about the poons up there.

I still think those fish haven't made it up there and it will be a month before the big push arrives. They are still slow to show from Sarasota northward to Tampa Bay. Sure there are a few. But the key word is, a "few."


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I believe the climate changes. Always has.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Is it possible they are resident fish? I can't see the migration making it up that way any earlier than a month from now.


I have heard they don't crank up down there till July or August when it's hot. I'm going to try to get down this year. That's the closest poon are to me that will eat a fly


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I have heard they don't crank up down there till July or August when it's hot. I'm going to try to get down this year. That's the closest poon are to me that will eat a fly


Wait.... Where are you located?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... Where are you located?


Oxford GA. Not Oxford MS or Egland


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I thought the SC boys are catchin poons over there?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Guess what?? The Tarpon are back!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Guess what?? The Tarpon are back!!


Wait, you just caught that one? Was there any numbers?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

some are around.my sister had 1 eat her shrimp under a popping cork last week.thank god first jump it threw the hook.around location x it happened..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Vining said:


> I believe the climate changes. Always has.


This. Mother Nature is not a static system. She's been warming and cooling for millenia.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've got 2 days in late July that I don't think I will be able to make, have to head to London for work for a few months. PM me if interested.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Backwater said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen.... Now now... Don't get your feathers all ruffled up!  lol
> 
> I'm not expert either in climate changes, but I do know that weather can move tarpon earlier or later, not to mention other species. So that is possible. Mike is right in the fact that Homasassa is not the tarpon meka it once was and other places are becoming more identified as a tarpon destination. I mean, 15yrs ago, who knew you could go to Carabelle and catch tarpon on fly? Maybe some of the locals, but it wasn't well known. And now?
> 
> ...


One of the best posts I've ever read on microskiff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vining said:


> I believe the climate changes. Always has.





crboggs said:


> This. Mother Nature is not a static system. She's been warming and cooling for millenia.



Wow that was profound!  Welp, I guess you have to believe in something! I guess I believe.... I'll have another beer!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> Guess what?? The Tarpon are back!!


Is that one fish or a school!
And we're r you


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Wow that was profound!  Welp, I guess you have to believe in something! I guess I believe.... I'll have another beer!


No problem. I have to drag the old Georgia Tech degree out every once in awhile. 

Fly fishing has definitely made me more environmentally aware. But I'm also a skeptic at heart.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Carrabelle update gang! Spent around 6 hours Sunday on my BT stand on Lanark Reef (west end). Water visibility was good at the start but faded as the wind picked up in the noon. Was looking for fish coming East to West and they were moving the opposite direction, go figure!! I have always done well there during the 2 hours leading up to high tide and the 2 hours after high tide. Saw all 7 my Tarpon as expected between 11:30-1:30 and one was a "PIG" and I am thinking 150class!!! She swam just behind the back of my boat, stopped & looked up at me, shook her head like "what an idiot", & moved on! I actually cast to four fish with 2 casts being more than adequate. One 100lb fish ate but got off as quickly as I hooked the fish.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Carrabelle update gang! Spent around 6 hours Sunday on my BT stand on Lanark Reef (west end). Water visibility was good at the start but faded as the wind picked up in the noon. Was looking for fish coming East to West and they were moving the opposite direction, go figure!! I have always done well there during the 2 hours leading up to high tide and the 2 hours after high tide. Saw all 7 my Tarpon as expected between 11:30-1:30 and one was a "PIG" and I am thinking 150class!!! She swam just behind the back of my boat, stopped & looked up at me, shook her head like "what an idiot", & moved on! I actually cast to four fish with 2 casts being more than adequate. One 100lb fish ate but got off as quickly as I hooked the fish.


Was there a pass east of you?

Have you ever tried that particular spot at sunrise?


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been out there early AM before and it can be very good! Unfortunately I am just not seeing the good numbers you see in the July and August. Heck we had Tarpon all the way into the first week in Sept last year on the back side of St. George!


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys on the other side of carrabelle there is Indian pass and port st. joe. Anyone ever snagged a tarpon out there?
I am dragging the skiff out there, last week of July for scallops (if season allows), if not more time for tarpon. Just asking, cause if not carrabelle isn't to far of a drive. Also if anyone wants to fish I will be down there for a week straight.
Thanks


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

abgautier said:


> Hey guys on the other side of carrabelle there is Indian pass and port st. joe. Anyone ever snagged a tarpon out there?
> I am dragging the skiff out there, last week of July for scallops (if season allows), if not more time for tarpon. Just asking, cause if not carrabelle isn't to far of a drive. Also if anyone wants to fish I will be down there for a week straight.
> Thanks


They Should be out on the beach of Cape San Blas. Indian Pass is good too.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

abgautier said:


> Hey guys on the other side of carrabelle there is Indian pass and port st. joe. Anyone ever snagged a tarpon out there?
> I am dragging the skiff out there, last week of July for scallops (if season allows), if not more time for tarpon. Just asking, cause if not carrabelle isn't to far of a drive. Also if anyone wants to fish I will be down there for a week straight.
> Thanks


I was at Indian Pass many times last year Tarpon fishing with the kids as they get stacked in there pretty good during August. We launched the boat around Apalachicola & ran through/out of IP with St. Vincent Island on our right. Motored down about a mile with St. Vincent's still on our right and started looking for birds as the LY's are everywhere that time of the year. Throw the cast net a few times and your ready to go!! Head back to IP and just do what everyone else is doing as you just drift through IP with your LY's or what ever bait you choose. That channel is deep (40ft-50ft) and I have had better luck in the bottom half of the water column! Good luck!!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> I was at Indian Pass many times last year Tarpon fishing with the kids as they get stacked in there pretty good during August. We launched the boat around Apalachicola & ran through/out of IP with St. Vincent Island on our right. Motored down about a mile with St. Vincent's still on our right and started looking for birds as the LY's are everywhere that time of the year. Throw the cast net a few times and your ready to go!! Head back to IP and just do what everyone else is doing as you just drift through IP with your LY's or what ever bait you choose. That channel is deep (40ft-50ft) and I have had better luck in the bottom half of the water column! Good luck!!


Indian pass is on the west side of St Vincent. West Pass is on the East. If St Vincent was on your right, you went out West Pass. Tarpon are stacked up there too. Along with a bunch of sharks and Sail Cats.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the tips. Let's see if I can get it fine on fly.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Amen on the sharks and sail cats! As that's what we catch most of the time!! Occasionally we get a tail walker!!


----------



## had (Aug 26, 2015)

bonecracker u must be a lonely fisherman lol


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Fished 4 hours on Tuesday 11:30-3:30 and was in the same general area. Saw 9 tarpon, casted to three of them, 2 ate and one solid hookup. In other words if you got it in the general strike zone, they ate very well!! I actually did a very simple roll cast to the fish I hooked as it showed up from out of no-where 15yds from the boat! Water visibility was ok, but most fish were hugging the bottom in 4-5 ft of water making them hard to see, so "NO" high and happy fish!!!!


----------

